# Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 24, 2014)

Hello fellow members! Here I have a Xenesthis sp. "Blue" that took three weeks to molt after getting dark from the abdomen, she finished molting a few minutes ago. I'm showing some photos of her molting progress, the size of her molt and the spermathecae. This girl has been the longest than any other tarantula that I have own that took this long for a molt after the sign of darkening. I'm glad I had a chance to  see her molting process since she is one of my breeding projects.
Now I have to wait for the immature male to molt which I hope it will be soon. He is nice and fat and was about the same size as the female. I hope he matures this next molt, if not I'm in for a long summer and winter. 
I don't know much about this species but I can tell you that so far by me keeping the Xenesthis genus in general in a dry condition I have had better success of keeping them alive. I say this cause my first Xenesthis sp. that I own in the past was the Xenesthis immanis, it was an adult female and I kept her moist for a long period of time and she eventually died on me. Of course after she died I was told to keep this genus on the dry side, and sure enough it has been a better success for me. 
She is moist right now due to her molt which I do with any of my spiders when they are about to molt. Don't get me wrong with any tarantulas in general as babies or sling they still need to be kept moist so they don't run into molting problems.
As soon as my female Xenesthis sp. "Blue" hardens I will post a photo of her which it should be in a couple of weeks. 



*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female Molting*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female Molting*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female After Molt*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female Measurement*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female Spermathecae With a Flash Camera*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female Spermathecae Without a Flash Camera*








Jose

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beary Strange (May 24, 2014)

She's very lovely, congrats on her successful molt. I hope we'll get another pic once she's dry?


----------



## Abby (May 24, 2014)

Congrats on the successful molt.  Yes pictures showing her new colors would be awesome once she has recovered


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 1, 2014)

*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Post Molt*

Here are three photos of my 7" inch+ adult female Xenesthis sp. "Blue" post molt.



*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female*







*Xenesthis sp. "Blue" Female*

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Yentlequible (Jun 1, 2014)

She's a beautiful spider! I love how big she is!


----------



## cold blood (Jun 1, 2014)

Xenesthis genus will always be a favorite of mine.   Such a gorgeous T!   Thanks for sharing Jose.


----------



## Whirligig (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got one of these beauties at an expo. So excited to see colors start to show. Beautiful spider.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 11, 2014)

Whirligig said:


> Just got one of these beauties at an expo. So excited to see colors start to show. Beautiful spider.


 Cool! Enjoy it! My immature male will be molting by the end of next week, I'm hoping for the male to mature finger cross. It would be perfect timing since my female just molted and I'm already hearing her drumm in the middle of the night.



Jose


----------



## Marius242131 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello i know this thread is old but how long time does these live?


----------

